
Apple: The Genius Behind Steve (2008) - thomasstephn
http://fortune.com/2008/11/24/apple-the-genius-behind-steve/
======
newbeee
Would be interested to know what would have happened to Apple if say Ive
became CEO. Steve knew what he was doing naming Tim CEO I think. Not sure
about the wow factor, but cash pile is today ~10x what it was back then, and
so is stock price (11/10/2008: 14.31, 04/13/2017: 141.91)

~~~
drewdennison
I think the stock also split so more like 70x stock growth!

